# Fynn trys Fantasy



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hi peeps, a couple of months ago i got hold of a small ogre kingdom army, which was mostly painted
like this








now at first i was gona keep the blue skin and just lighten it, but in the end i decide to do a complete redo of the skin
heres a couple of test models
















basicly ive gone a for a grey skin tone to give a stony look, idea for a mountain tribe
also a test modle for my yettees
















Tbh i wasn too sure i would do a good job on this mini, but am happy with the way he's turned out
and a hunter im working
















also happy with him as well, just got the final details to finish and hes all done.
let me know what you all think, and i see if i can take some better pics if i can

cheers
fynn


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I do like the skin tones on the ogres. The yeti looks nicely drybrushed. Good finish on the hunter's jacket. When will you have this army finished?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well, i got a total of 10 bulls, 4 lead belchers,4 ironguts, 3 yetties, butcher, and 8 gnobllar trpaers to paint all together (includinging the bits already done), so probaly not too long, gona do some more bits during the week as im at home keeping an eye on the builders doing the referb for the kitchen and bathroom, was gona do a bit today, but too much damm drilling and cutting going to concentrate on painting.
i will be sorting my old camera ohone out for some better pics of what im doing


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right, time for a bit an update me thinks
now at our club we have decided to do a tale of 4 gamers type challange (theres 8 of us in it at the mo........lol), so ive steped in with my ogres.
first month of the challange is get 750pts done, so heres what im working on (also includes better pics of the hunter model and yettie)
hunter (useing as a count as bruiser till i get a new model)








unit of 4 bulls
















unit of 3 bulls








unit of 3 ironguts








unit of 3 leadbelchers








and some better pics of my yettie (him and his buddies may be part of the challange next month)

















i will update asap with new pics as work continues

cheers fynn


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The clearer pictures really help.

Those are shaping up to be so great model.

I especially like your fur technique.

My only picky thing is that it looks like some mould lines are still there; especially on the lead-belchers.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Cheers for the comments.
yeah i know, but as there a repaint, tbh, i just couldnt be arsed to clean up the mess on the models as they was already painted. as and when i get more troops, then they should be clear of any flash and mold lines.
As for the fur, started with a battlegrey base coat, then codex grey dry, fortress grey dry brush, then added a blue wash to the heavyier areas of the fur, then done light space wolf grey dry brush, followed by a pure with, that was how i done all the fur, only exception being a light gryfin spepia wash on the hunters furs.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, they all look really cool- its a similar colour scheme that Ive gone for, although mine have a little more green in their colouring. That hunter is an awesome conversion, Im assuming its meant to be a greyback pelt? Either way if you want to use him as a bruiser be careful of the base sizes- the hunter is the only ogre model on a 50*50mm base instead of the standard 40*40mm.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I really like the repaint on these. Man I am really starting to like Orges and I don't even like fantasy. 

Nice job can'twait to see more of the army as you get it going.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers morfang, out gameing tonight, so will do some more tomorrow, black wash on the metals, then adding some tin bits for a crapy rusty effect, and if i can find it, gona dig out my tamiya clear red, and make a mix with some black added for a hopefully crusted bloody effect on the weapons and belly plates


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

i'm enjoying your re-paint work so far, sir. looking forward to seeing some more finished stuff.

i'd never really paid much attention to the ogres until now [the army book was released while i was "on sabbatical" from the hobby!] - but this thread could make my decision of which whb army to start up for the 8th edition very difficult indeed! :grin:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers guys, i now have a tyrant model, armed with the big double handed, double ended club, so will undercoat him tomorrow and get some aint on him too............lol


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right then peeps, bit of an update, done a bit of work on the leadbelchers to give there guns and gut plates a bit of a shity/rusty look
















still need more work on em, just trying to not over-do the effect.
and i got the tyrant undercoated this morning a bit of paint on him

















thats it for now, let me know what you think

cheers fynn


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

The army is coming along really nicely mate. 

The hunters jacket looks really nice, and the general skin tone looks nice throughout. The yettee's fur is spot on, and the ice blade looks really nice too.

This definitely deserves some rep.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers m8, i must admit, im very happy with the way the ice weapons have turned out, just hope i can repeat it on the other 2 yetties. the main thing i havent decided on yet, is what to do about the base's, as i have no idea yet on what to do with em. so if any one has any ideas/surgestions, they be welcome

fynn


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

fynn said:


> right then peeps, bit of an update, done a bit of work on the leadbelchers to give there guns and gut plates a bit of a shity/rusty look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a good old metal technique.

Arte you planning on ageing the load as well or leaving it shiny to emphasise the age of the cannons?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers dave, i may do a bit of a mixed load, some old, some new, some stolen.............lol.
i should have some more picks up later today, as ive been doing some more on the metal work and leather, and a tad more on the tyrant (read about 80% finished....lol).
once this lot is done, i need to decide what my next block of 250pts will be. i may go for some gnobblars, but as there already painted (blue skin, so there my little blue meanies), that will be a touch up highlight and shade job, also have 8 unpainted trappers as well and a few more ogres to choose from.
and for reference, my opponents in the challange are 2 gobbo armys, a VC army, an empire army, a skaven army and WOC army, and all but the WOC currently out number me model wise, I.E 96 in the skaven............lol


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right, got a bit more done a bit more work today on the ogres
heres the tyrant so far
















hope theres enough gore on the tenderiser 
ironguts
















leadbelchers
















and the bulls

































the first 750pts is probaly about 80% done now, just need details done and the odd gnobblar to be sorted


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice looking ogres and very quick progress. I especially like the hunter :good:

Skar


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers Skar, and thanks for the rep, was gona do a bit more painting today, but been a tad busy keeping my daughter amused (and watching dvd's with her), hopefully have a small update tomorrow


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well after haveing a think, ive settled on the war song for my ogres




as i think its ver fitting for ogres


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

fynn said:


> well after haveing a think, ive settled on the war song for my ogres


Chuckle; very fitting


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right quick update as its been a while, got the first 750pts finsihed, heres a couple of pics of all the models together
















technicly its 734pts, the next unint im now working, 6 ogre bulls with full command will take the army up just under 1000pts, and they need to be done by the 14th sept, so no worrys there. as for going beyound the 1000pts, i already have the units planned for the sept-october slot of the army challange ready, A butcher (yay, got some magic) and 28 gnoblars, just need to finerly settle on the last 2 blocks of 250 to take me up to xmas, will probaly included my 3 yetties (one block of 250, or just under), but as for the last block of 250, im not sure yet due to lack of models to take me 1750pts...................lol.
will try and keep this log updated as much as i can


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right quick update on my attempt at fantasy, heres the wip of the next block of ogre bulls, to take to me just under a 1000pts








they need to be finished by the 14th of sept in order to complete the challange for the month.
also a couple of pics of a follow up 250pts block to be finished by october
butcher (couldnt wait to have a go at him)








gnobblar trapers








and a block of 20 gnobblars








i post up more pics (and better ones)as units get finished


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

time for a update i think, as its been a while since ive updated my ogres.
well the challange os going well, now have 1250pts all painted and ready to rumble.
heres pics of the finished 1250

















































all i need to get done now, to take the army to 1500 pts is finsih a lead belcher and detail 2 more yettie's (pics soon)
and to take it 1750 will be my BSB.
For my BSB, im useing the Avatars of war ogre champion, and heres a few WIP pics of the ugly sod

































well, thats it for now, hopefully have most it done by next week (well before the december deadline)
as always, C&C welcome


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Love the Standard bearer, and I'm glad you've got a butcher; they're fun to have around in a game.  And the blue gnoblars look very nice.

All in all, a great army, and I'm very impressed with how fast they're coming along. Well done!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

time for an update, i now have about 2000 pts done.
so heres some pics of the fully painted army

















































well there you go, the giant was first painted about 15 years ago, so hes just been updated with a few wash's.
let me know what you think

fynn


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I like them but it could just be the camera.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

DrinCalhar said:


> I like them but it could just be the camera.


cheers, but what do you mean it could be just the camera???


----------

